

Offer HN: Would anyone like their website critiqued? - pseudometa
https://www.dustinkirk.com

======
pseudometa
Office Hours offers professional website critiques for people with startups or
side-projects who don't have a full-time designer handy.

Before I launch the service, I need a few volunteers to have their website
critiqued and who are okay with the results being promoted publicly as
examples. (These are offered for free)

Visit [https://www.dustinkirk.com](https://www.dustinkirk.com) and enter your
email. I'll contact folks until I get at least three volunteers.

